# game birds for sale?



## steelmagoo

Anyone know where to get quail for dog training in Northeast Ohio? I live in Willoughby.


----------



## worminator

I've been buying pheasants at a place in Edinburg for a few years now and I think they also have quail. Just about 10 minutes south of West Branch if you wanna drive that far. Phone 330-325-9778. They also have an area to release and train your dogs if you don't have the space of your own. They've been there a long time. Ask for Bob. Should be a little over an hour from you.


Al


----------



## steelmagoo

Thanks worminator, just sounds like just what I'm looking for.


----------

